
Honest summary of nutritional advice out there - soroushjp
https://www.soroushjp.com/2019/03/30/honest-summary-of-nutritional-advice-out-there/
======
skilled
But it's not honest is it?

It's a poor attempt at justifying meat and dairy diet by saying that organic
food may or may not be better for you.

If you cannot make a conclusion, how is this an honest summary?

~~~
soroushjp
Hi skilled, author here.

I'm not sure what you mean exactly. I don't think I'm advocating for a "meat
and dairy" diet -- actually those were on the very lowest quantity end of my
recommended food groups, and that's if you'd personally like to include it at
all (plant-based whole food diet is fine too, IMO).

Regarding organic food, I left it in the bonus section with a couple of high
quality references so that people can make up their own mind. I gave my
personal decision but don't advocate for it for others -- there's not a strong
medical consensus on the subject and I think it comes down to some personal
views.

~~~
skilled
Hey Soroush,

Thanks for replying. I am pretty sure I was having a bit of a slow morning and
didn't think my initial reply through.

I do agree with you on all points about eating real food. I think it's crazy
how most stores and supermarkets consist of 99% dead food and 1% organic. I
think it's crazy that you have to look for the organic/natural section in the
store opposed to it being the first choice.

Nevertheless, I do not agree with using science to depict the topic of fruit
vs meat or X vs meat. As someone with firsthand experience (5 years vegetarian
and 1 vegan), there is absolutely no need for dairy, meat, or other animal
products to live an extremely healthy life.

In fact, an organic lifestyle is not even in the same bracket as animal
produce. Most stuff we buy in stores today - meat, etc. - is extremely mass-
produced with a ton of hormonal injections for faster growth and production.

If anyone can justify that then they need serious help because it's not
normal.

Grass fed? Perhaps, but the conditions would need to be just right. Elk
hunting and such I can agree with to a degree; as long as overpopulation is an
actual thing.

Of course, I love latte and cereal, so hell, I guess that makes me a
hypocrite. But perhaps I am just that passionate, without all the science
bullshit shoved down peoples' throats.

~~~
idDriven
Organic is a separate category and doesn't just mean fruits and vegetables,
you can have organic meat as well. Also its not as easy for fruit and veg to
say organic is always better, look at the 'dirty dozen' lists and there are
more important things, like leafy greens to buy organic, vs something like
avocado which has a thick skin so is generally less harmful to buy non-organic
to the consumer, especially because most people are not rich, the issue gets
more complex.

I thought the author did a nice succinct oversight, most people don't want to
read books on the subject, or they would read book on the subject. According
to my diet Meat and Animal products are some of the most health-promoting
foods, but the quality of the environment they were raised matters quite a
bit.

With most Americans it becomes more an issue of we have forgotten how to cook
our own food from base high-quality ingredients, or lack the time to do it.

